# Pics Of Our Walk Today



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi all afew pics of the dogs on there walk today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and afew more,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Great pics......I luuuurrrrvvvvve your dogs!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they look so happy!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pic's  looks like they had fun in the grass


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone,,they are all flat out in the kitchen now,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic's Lorraine, lovely looking dogs...


thank you darren,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely pics and looks like a lovely area to walk as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics collie, your dogs are gorgeous, love the colours. Looks like they had loads of fun


----------



## PugMan=) (May 22, 2008)

You Got Some Nice Looking Dogs There.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so lovely,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you very much everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

fab pics  looks like they are having great fun


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all! Your dogs are gorgeous - great pics, too!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

you are so lucky to back on to fields like lorraine i have to walk for 20mins to get to the hillies you remembered your camera this time then,are they hunting up in the long stuff they look well nice pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh here lovely.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gazt said:


> you are so lucky to back on to fields like lorraine i have to walk for 20mins to get to the hillies you remembered your camera this time then,are they hunting up in the long stuff they look well nice pics


yes we are lucky,,them fields are just over the back of our garden,,,,,,,,,,,,,we took 5 of them out today,,but i forgot the camera,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,doh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the two lurchers came with us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all flat out sleeping now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi love the pics your dogs look great!!x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

They are very pretty


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,gorgeous dogs,,,


----------

